# Question on Dutch Reformed liturgy



## Willem van Oranje (Aug 15, 2010)

For my Dutch Reformed brethren,

What is your order of worship, your liturgy?

Can you post a copy for me?


----------



## Nate (Aug 15, 2010)

*Order of Worship*

Silent Prayer (Unison)
Doxology - "Praise God"
Invocation
Congregation Singing 
Reading of the Law - AM
Apostles' Creed - PM
Congregation Singing
Prayer 
Offertory
Congregation Singing
Scripture Reading
Sermon
Prayer
Congregation Singing
Doxology
AM: #411
PM: "May the Grace"
Benediction


----------



## JDKetterman (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.christreformeddc.org/URC-DC/Worship_files/Christ Reformed DC Worship.pdf


----------

